# Excel OPC UA Client/Toolbox bekannt?



## Opezeh (24 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

kennt jemanden einen OPC UA(!) Clienten bzw. Toolbox für Excel/ActiveX?
Softing bietet eine Toolbox für OPC Classic, aber ich bräuchte eine für OPC UA.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
Danke!


----------



## Dr. OPC (26 Oktober 2011)

Bei Siemens gibt es da was auf der SimaticNET CD.
Und dann fällt mir spontan noch ClientAce von Kepware ein.

Ob man das in Excel integriert bekommt, weiß ich nicht, aber es sind Controls, die in .NET sehr einfach verwendet werden können und mir denen man (fast) ohne Programmieren einfache OPC (auch UA) Applikationen schreiben kann.


----------

